# Little guys



## HeatherB (May 7, 2021)

Hey friends, my son and I were out hiking today and we found these - they’re so little! Should we have left them to grow more? We just had a heavy rain, so I bet they just popped...


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

HeatherB said:


> Hey friends, my son and I were out hiking today and we found these - they’re so little! Should we have left them to grow more? We just had a heavy rain, so I bet they just popped...
> View attachment 39328


I don't think those would have grown much more. They look like one of the smaller species of morels, Morchella diminutiva.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

HeatherB said:


> Hey friends, my son and I were out hiking today and we found these - they’re so little! Should we have left them to grow more? We just had a heavy rain, so I bet they just popped...
> View attachment 39328


Welcome to the Forum @HeatherB ! I agree pick'em when you can. Congrats to You & Your Son! Happy Hunting 🍄


----------



## Ryanmkeisling (May 3, 2021)

beagleboy said:


> I don't think those would have grown much more. They look like one of the smaller species of morels, Morchella diminutiva.


Verpa bohemica would be my guess....


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tulip morels.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## phenibum (Apr 9, 2021)

Morchella diminutiva. Often small


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryanmkeisling said:


> Verpa bohemica would be my guess....


Nope! Those caps are definitely morel. Verpa bohemica has a cap wrinkled like a brain, not ridged and pitted like a morel.


----------



## Hitman1975 (Mar 23, 2018)

HeatherB said:


> Hey friends, my son and I were out hiking today and we found these - they’re so little! Should we have left them to grow more? We just had a heavy rain, so I bet they just popped...
> View attachment 39328


Heather, nice! Those species rarely get much bigger. Where as others can grow significantly


----------

